# Season is close



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

Sept. 11 I will be bow hunting! Can't wait!


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Thats an early season, doesn't come in here until Oct. 16th. Haven't even had my bow out the case this year, to busy fishing in my spare time.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

yea i have never hunted that early thought i might give it try this year its in North Carolina. In Virginia it don't open till october 1 I am ready.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Good luck! I've been watching a real nice 10pt. at my feeder, he's real even, tall,and nice mass, but still in velvet. Not sure what he will look like after he shed's the velvet. If he still looks good I may take him. Also seen a nice 8pt, 6pt and a couple of 4's. But I won't stick em unless I can hang em on the wall. From what I can tell, look's like deer Pop. is going to be high this year, we have doe's and youngins runnin out the a**, they are laying all over the side of roadways!


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Yep, I started shooting old muzzy broad heads on a block target from my tree stand.
I been shooting 4 feather fletching and its sweet. 

I kinda blew out the muscle behind my right shoulder blade.

This year I am only going for black tail deer.

I am not gonna buy Elk tags.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Runincode,

What part of WV are you in? I hunt a lease in Greenbrier County.

Too bad you have to wait for Oct. 16th. I guess you are not near the areas that have the early urban archery hunts.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Duke of Fluke said:


> Runincode,
> 
> What part of WV are you in? I hunt a lease in Greenbrier County.
> 
> Too bad you have to wait for Oct. 16th. I guess you are not near the areas that have the early urban archery hunts.


Kanawha county. Yeah just heard yesterday that an early season is going to open in certain counties, not sure about Kanawha but I think it's included also. Hope it cools down some, so the buck's will start moving around more. There's some nice deer in Greenbrier Co. I've gun hunted there ,but never bow hunted it. We've been seeing a nice blk. bear at our farm, the damn thing has tore down two of our feeders.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Bow*

OH NO! I Cant pull my bow! No worries though, a good friend of mine is loaning me his 10 Point cross bow just so I can get in the woods. We'll see how things go after the hand operation. OCT 2nd is the start of the VA. bow season state wide. Oh yeah I just laid down 74 bucks for my hunting lic. and national forrest permit. Good luck guys. Shoot straight. }<(((((">


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

I havent been hunting in a few years now. I really want to get back in the woods. Some co-workers go often so maybe I will be able to tag along on a trip or 2. Gonna have to brrak my bow out.


----------

